# Would subcutaneous fluids help her appetite?



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

My 14-year-old kidney failure dog just underwent a procedure at the vets (for glaucoma) and was given subcutaneous fluids there as well. We noticed an immediate improvement in her activity and appetite, but that was three or four weeks ago. Now her appetite has decreased, as far as not wanting to eat her regular kidney function diet. I'm planning on asking the vets about this, but would another injection of the fluids help her out?

Also, I remember that a relative of mine once had a cat with kidney failure, and she was able to bring the fluids home to the cat and administer them herself. Is that possible?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been giving my cat subcutaneous fluids at home for the last 4 years. It is possible. It definitely helped Lucky's apetite. 

Talk to your doctor about it, she should be able to give you kidney values of your dog to see if he needs more fluids. Lucky gets blood checked every 4 months and I adjust the amount of fluids I give her accordingly.

If you do go the home administration route, don't be surprised with behavioral changes and try to find needles called Terumo needles. They are made out of thin metal but are just as sturdy. Normally for instance, a 16ga needle would have the flow rate of a 20ga needle. Terumo needles will be 16ga with the flow rate of 18ga, much better, because the metal is thinner.

It makes a more comfortable experience for your dog and gets it over with faster.

And to be honest, and don't take this advice without serious consideration from a thousand people. This is MY personal experience. Lucky ate kidney diet and did not do well on it, and I switched her to Solid Gold Katz-n-flocken. She improved tremendously after that.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes SQ fluids help with kidney function. I use to do them at home for a cat that had kidney disease. I also gave a daily injection of Epogen :


Epogen® is a prescription medication that is used to prevent blood transfusions in people with anemia who are undergoing surgery and to treat anemia due to chronic kidney failure, chemotherapy, and zidovudine (an HIV medication). The drug is given either as an injection under the skin or by IV. While most people tolerate Epogen well, potential side effects include nausea, fatigue, and vomiting.

(Click Epogen for more information on how the drug works, suggestions for when and how to take the it, and a list of the various Epogen products and strengths that are available.)

However this med is very expensive.


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 9, 2008)

RBark said:


> And to be honest, and don't take this advice without serious consideration from a thousand people. This is MY personal experience. Lucky ate kidney diet and did not do well on it, and I switched her to Solid Gold Katz-n-flocken. She improved tremendously after that.


I absolutely agree with this. Some do well on perscription diets and some don't. I had a girl who was to 1) live to be 2 years old and 2) be on a low protein diet and 3) have to have daily medication to keep her alive. 

At 6 months she was off medication, at 8 months she was eating a high protein food....and continued to eat high protein and be medication free for 12 years! We just lost her a couple of months ago.

Not suggesting you take her off the kidney diet but you may want to look into other options if you don't think she's doing great with what she's eating.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My uncle gave his Dal a liter of Sub-Q fluids once a week for several years. So it's worth asking your vet about giving her fluid therapy regularly.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

My understanding - I'm not a vet - is this: The idea behind the sub-Q is to help the kidneys function better, which in turn will reduce the BUN (blood urea nitrogen). This is one of the numbers your vet looks at to tell how the kidneys are doing. Of the various kidney numbers, the BUN is usually the best indicator of the dogs appetite.


----------

